# WTB - Black Calvus



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Preferably in toronto, looking for big fish only two or three let me know what you have, thanks.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

heh Riggles,, i woud suggest putting this posting in the buy and sell section. I beleive it gets more traffic....

sheldon


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Mike (Finatics) jut got a shipment of wild caught tangs in..

he also just got an F1 shipment in recently

I just bought 5 Ink Fin Calvus there today..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya I just saw them today! Those ink fins are lovely! I did see golds I think it was.. But I would go there or call if I were you


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ya I know mike well, hoping and looking for something a little cheaper, I know he has a great selection and great stock, thanks though.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

he has yellow heads, reds, blacks, ink fins, and yellows.. 

Mine were 11.99 each, buy 3 get 1 free.. how cheap do you want them??


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

With mike I cant really trade that is the main problem, I am getting five yellow calvus( not comps but calvus  for two of my fronts, but no I cant disagree he has good prices, but I have actually found and gotten better. No offence to Mike or anything, hes a great guy who is doing a great job and I have bought calvus through him before, my last six parents were from him so I give him business when I can.


----------

